# K2 Www



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

hey, i have recently purchased a k2 www board. i know its a park board, but i was wondering whether it rides well in powder as well.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

It'll be tough, but you can get by. Just don't forget to set the bindings back.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

bleh so its gunna be pretty hard to go down slopes?

im kinda new to this. can u tell me wuts the major differences between this board and other boards?

btw: how would this board compare to rental boards. cuz ive been using rentals and this is my first board? will it at least ride smoother than a rental?


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

definitely. rental boards are pretty cheap. they're not HORRIBLE,
but you cant expect much from them. where i go to board atleast,
they rent out Burton LTR(learn to ride). decent beginners board
i guess. but a K2 WWW is much much better than a rental board.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

k thank you


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Where I go the rentals are comparable to those pieces of plastic little kids buy to go down their backyard. You know the boards at your local target that dont need bindings but rather the plastic straps. Solid


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

KJohnson said:


> Where I go the rentals are comparable to those pieces of plastic little kids buy to go down their backyard. You know the boards at your local target that dont need bindings but rather the plastic straps. Solid


I think that would be awesome if that was actually what they were renting out Iwould probably pee my pants from laughter.

Oh and it would be even better if they were charging liek $45 a day to rent one.


----------

